# When to dose ferts?



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

Also, the substrate is flourite covered with gravel.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Dosing Liquid Ferts*

Hello P...

I dose my liquid every week when I do my water changes. I just add the appropriate amount to the new water. I've started using hydroponics liquids. My plants really do well with it. I dose it in my biotope tank, too. I attached a pic.

B


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

You just dose via the directions? Also what hydroponic ferts do you use, the only hydroponic ferts I have are technaflora.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Dosing Ferts*



Ptyochromis said:


> You just dose via the directions? Also what hydroponic ferts do you use, the only hydroponic ferts I have are technaflora.


Hello again P...

I dose a hydroponics fert called "Microblast". I dose about 30 to 50 ml once a week, depending on the volume of the tank.

B


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

I see. How did you determine how often to dose the ferts?


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

So I did a 1/30 of a dose of Technaflora BC bloom (10ml), a 1/20 of a dose of thrive alive green (5ml), and 3mls of Flourish comprehensive.

*IF* my math is correct the fish _should_ be fine.


----------

